# كيف استخدم جهاز hach لتحليل المياه



## abdullah_6262 (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في كيفية استخدام جهاز الاسبكتروميتر في تحليل المياه واقصد جهاز من شركة hach موديل DR2800 اتمنى افادتي في اسرع وقت .
محتاج الاجابه خلال 48 ساعه او افادتي بمعامل يمكنها تدريبي حتى لو بمقابل .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اختيار الفحص المطلوب يحدد طول الموجة الخاصة بالفحص والبدء دائما بمعايرة الجهاز على الفحص باستخدام ثلاثة تراكيز في مجال الفحص المراد مع بلانك لتصفير الجهاز وبعد ذلك يتم تحضير العينة باضافة المواد اللازمة لتكوين مركب معقد ينتج اللون الخاص بالفحص وادخال العينة على الجهاز لتحديد التركيز . وهكذا لكل التحاليل 
بعض هذه الاجهزة معها كت للفحص وبعضها تحتاج الى محاليل تحضر يدويا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## abdullah_6262 (16 يونيو 2012)

م/ نبيل اشكرك على الاهتمام
لكن مشكلتي في الجاهز المذكور اعلاه حيث انني قبلت في احد الشركات ككيميائي ولكن لاعرف استخدام هذا الجهاز وليس لديهم كيمائي يدربني وطلبو مني ايجاد معمل والاتفاق معه على التدريب لمدة اسبوع او اثنين بحيث اعرف استخدامو بشكل دقيق . 
اتمنى ارشادي لاي معامل تحليل تستخدم هذا الجهاز 

ولكم خالص شكري


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
عذرا اخي الكريم انا في الاردن وانت اعتقد انك في مصر ومع ذلك بامكانك الاطلاع على كتاب تعليمات الجهاز وهو سهل جدا ويكون في العادة مجهز ببرامج المعايرة وما عليك الا اضافة المواد اللازمة على العينة ووضعها في خلية الجهاز ويعطيك النتيجة واتبع التالي
1- اختيار التحليل المطلوب
2- ضع عينة البلانك واعمل تصفير اوتوماتيكي
3- ضع العينة بعد الاضافات حسب التعليمات
4- اقرأ نتيجة الجهاز
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد الميرغنى (1 يوليو 2012)

الاخ العزيز جهاز دريل 2800 توكيله بالاسكندرية خلف فندق سيسل بمحطة الرمل ولا أذكر اسم الشركة وذلك لانه ممنوع على الموقع ذكره


----------



## شاةثيلة (12 يوليو 2012)

اخي ادخل علي النت وابحثعلي وهتلاقي التحاليل موجوده بالتفصيل

hach2800 manuwall


----------



## شاةثيلة (12 يوليو 2012)

انا مريت بنفس الازمه دي ربنا يقويك بس ادخل النت هتلاقيه باذن الله


----------



## riy777 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم : أنا رياض من الأردن أستطيع أن أدربك على الجهاز عن طريق التواصل معاك صوت وصوره عبر الإنترنت عبر موقع sky be إذا كان لديك حساب على الموقع فأضفني 
إسمي على الموقع riy777


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (20 أبريل 2014)

الاخ رياض 
السلام عليكم
هل يوجد عندكم جهاز dr 4000 ,وهل يمكنكم مساعدتي في حل بعض المشاكل في هذا الجهاز
وشكرا


----------



## ahlat (2 يونيو 2014)

سيد ابو العربي قال:


> الاخ رياض
> السلام عليكم
> هل يوجد عندكم جهاز dr 4000 ,وهل يمكنكم مساعدتي في حل بعض المشاكل في هذا الجهاز
> وشكرا




اهلا اخي ...ماهي هي مشاكلك اعتقد انني يمكن ان اساعدك ...اعمل على جهاز dr5000 وهو لا يختلف كثيرا عن جهازك ...اتمنى ل التوفيق


----------

